
Google Talk is down - prajjwal
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=3&iid=9cb1a82cdfa9e2ce88ca138c4af8915d
======
fnbr
I'm impressed with how good Google's uptime is. I'm always shocked when one of
their services is down, even though they provide bandwidth intensive services
for little to no cost.

------
buckbova
Last time gmail was down, I set up my own email server. Now that talk is down,
I need my own chat server.

------
aroch
Voice is part of talk, so that's down as well.

------
jetblackio
So are google spreadsheets in google docs.

~~~
antr
spreadsheets working for me for the past 4 hours with no problem...

